# Music your in love whit,mee ,llibre vermeil de monserat and bamberg codex



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about you guys what do you truelly love to death , are my choice are evocative to yah!
:tiphat:

what your cues on this please, am i a man of taste?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> What about you guys what do you truelly love to death , are my choice are evocative to yah!
> :tiphat:
> 
> what your cues on this please, am i a man of taste?


Mozart Symphony 40!!! I haven't heard your choices, so I can't comment, however, I'm sure you are a man of taste.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I love to death something like this concert. The women are talented and beautiful (even the sax player), the clarinet player has the hair of Simon Rattle, the soloists are terrific-an easy 10 in the Sviatoslav Richter scale. I must have been a Scandinavian in a past life because I've yet to hear a composer or orchestra that is unlike the middle bowl of porridge in Goldilocks and the Three Bears-everything sounds just right to me. Makes me want to move there. I've always been big on Rachmaninoff: he was never afraid to show his emotions and hide them behind a veil.






Concert was originally posted by Captainnumber36. Thankx.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> What about you guys what do you truelly love to death , are my choice are evocative to yah!
> :tiphat:
> 
> what your cues on this please, am i a man of taste?


No only taste, also a man of knowledge .


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> What about you guys what do you truelly love to death , are my choice are evocative to yah!
> :tiphat:
> 
> what your cues on this please, am i a man of taste?


Great choice deprofundis! Amazing music.


----------

